# looking for fancys



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

my coop is up,im looking to take in a few fancys that cant be released.will have a loving forever home.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Teebo, I've got one coming up on 911 Pigeon Alert that just may work. I'm sure Lovebirds has a couple too!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TEEBO, What breeds do you like? Do you live in thecity or up state? I know of a breeder living in SALT POINTup the HUDSON that may be able to help you. .GEORGE


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i live in upstate n.y. out in the woods.i love the old german owls,but every fancy is beautiful.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i am still waiting to hear back from you,thanks so much.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll let you know. I think she'd like the bird to remain on Long Island but I'm pitching hard


----------

